# Tivosh rebooted my TIVO? Story at 11



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

```
Feb 14 22:35:22 (none) TmkMediaswitch::Trace[234]: BOGUS EVENT LENGTH: 946320 SID:0xe0
Feb 15 02:22:27 (none) TmkAssertionFailure[285]: (DumpArenaAndBlocksAndDie, line 1472 ())
Feb 15 02:22:27 (none) tivosh[285]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <285> strayed!
Feb 15 02:22:27 (none) tivosh[285]: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp
Feb 15 02:22:27 (none) tivosh[285]: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1
Feb 15 02:22:27 (none) tivosh[285]: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libutil.so.1
Feb 15 02:22:27 (none) tivosh[285]: read 0x2ab48000 /lib/libdl.so.2
Feb 15 02:22:27 (none) tivosh[285]: read 0x2ab8c000 /lib/libpthread.so.0
Feb 15 02:22:27 (none) tivosh[285]: read 0x2abe8000 /lib/libm.so.6
Feb 15 02:22:27 (none) tivosh[285]: read 0x2acb0000 /lib/libc.so.6
Feb 15 02:22:27 (none) tivosh[285]: 0x013b3e3c 0x013b3c90 0x013b3f84 0x00f58234 0x00f9312c 0x00fb1330 0x00fa7910
Feb 15 02:22:27 (none) tivosh[285]: 0x00fa6288 0x00f8eac0 0x00fb8138 0x00f8eb18 0x00fed644 0x00fb7a28 0x00f8eb18
Feb 15 02:22:27 (none) tivosh[285]: 0x00f94628 0x00fb7a28 0x00f8eb18 0x00fed644 0x00fb7a28 0x00f8eb18 0x00f8e770
Feb 15 02:22:27 (none) tivosh[285]: 0x00f911fc 0x00fd84c4 0x00ffdbfc 0x0100127c 0x00fe31c8 0x00fe3714 0x00fb6930
Feb 15 02:22:27 (none) tivosh[285]: 0x00f8da78 0x00fb7a28 0x00f8eb18 0x00fed644 0x00fb7a28 0x00f8eb18 0x00fd99ec
Feb 15 02:22:27 (none) tivosh[285]: 0x00fdd23c 0x00f58150 0x00612c48 0x00403090 0x2acc13fc
Feb 15 02:22:27 (none) tivosh[285]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <285>: assertion failure
Feb 15 02:22:27 (none) tivosh[285]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal -2
Feb 15 02:22:27 (none) tivosh[285]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
```
So it appears Tivosh caused this? Was it something i might have done in TWP (although at the time I was just sitting there) .


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Tivoweb can certainly cause this, especially if you invoke a Full Reload from within Tivoweb itself.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

It all makes sense when one night when I was a kid I had a dream where a strange man said "watch out for RULE 834! tivo sabee"


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

take small steps grasshoppah


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Markman07 said:


> So it appears Tivosh caused this? Was it something i might have done in TWP (although at the time I was just sitting there) .


 What kind of tivo, how was it hacked, etc...


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

rbautch - 

It was hacked by the Zipper!. It is a Hughes Directv SVR40 with a 160GB drive. I have added one Hack since (the ChannelGride hack) besides then but besides that nothing besides the stuff coming with the Zipper. When it crashed last night I had been using TWP for about 30 minutes...adding season passes and re-prioritizing them and such. But when the TIVO just reboot I wasn't touching anything and the TWP wasn't doing anything but sitting at the Main screen.

Interesting Note - (maybe)
When I copied my exisiting 40GB Western Digital Drive to my 160GB drive I had a small issue. At first after inserting the new drive it hung on Powering UP. I checked connections and finally pulled the drive and noticed the jumper was wrong. Fixed it. Tested again and it started up and moved to the detecting satellite portion and I then unplugged it because at this time I didn't have the cover on. Put the cover on, reconnect cables, etc....again stuck on Powering UP! I am like WHAT!? So I pulled the power, waited 30 seconds, and restarted..it BOOTED! So what just happened I have no idea and if it is related to anything I don't know! Just sharing for the folks who may be writing an autobiography on me.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

There are several issues that could stall a powering up... if cycling power remedied it, I wouldn't worry too much. If you are using 6.2, there are also several random reboot issues when the tivo gets too busy (like rebuilding guide data AND loading a bunch of new SPs)... this could be what happened to you. (I know it was 30 mins after, but rebuilding the todo list can take quite a while after you stick in a new HD, depending)


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Yes that would make sense because I added like 6 or 8 season passes, a few wishlists, and then was sorting them like a mad man.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

It happened again. 
This time I had just changed my Winter Olmypics Wishlist autorecord season pass to save only 5 and only first runs. Left and headed to the Channel Grid. Clicked a channel and got one of the internal server errors. Well as I have read sometimes when TWP or something within goes crazy then restart TWP. I did the quick reload. BOOM REBOOT!

I am hoping it is just ME causing this and not something else!

Feb 15 22:19:36 (none) TmkAssertionFailure[283]: (DumpArenaAndBlocksAndDie, line 1472 ())
Feb 15 22:19:36 (none) tivosh[283]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <283> strayed!
Feb 15 22:19:36 (none) tivosh[283]: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp
Feb 15 22:19:36 (none) tivosh[283]: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1
Feb 15 22:19:36 (none) tivosh[283]: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libutil.so.1
Feb 15 22:19:36 (none) tivosh[283]: read 0x2ab48000 /lib/libdl.so.2
Feb 15 22:19:36 (none) tivosh[283]: read 0x2ab8c000 /lib/libpthread.so.0
Feb 15 22:19:36 (none) tivosh[283]: read 0x2abe8000 /lib/libm.so.6
Feb 15 22:19:36 (none) tivosh[283]: read 0x2acb0000 /lib/libc.so.6
Feb 15 22:19:36 (none) tivosh[283]: 0x013b3e3c 0x013b3c90 0x013b3f84 0x00f58234 0x00f9312c 0x00fd98d0 0x00f9e50c
Feb 15 22:19:36 (none) tivosh[283]: 0x00fb7a28 0x00f8eb18 0x00f96cac 0x00fb7a28 0x00f8eb18 0x00fd99ec 0x00fdd23c
Feb 15 22:19:36 (none) tivosh[283]: 0x00f58150 0x00612c48 0x00403090 0x2acc13fc
Feb 15 22:19:36 (none) tivosh[283]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <283>: assertion failure
Feb 15 22:19:36 (none) tivosh[283]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal -2
Feb 15 22:19:36 (none) tivosh[283]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Feb 15 22:26:37 (none) Recorder[242]: CheckSchedule REALLY slow: 76892 ms


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Under 6.2, it's generally not a good idea to reload TWP from the menu. It will consistently cause a reboot if you haven't taken provisions by expanding the amount of reserved memory, and even then, it sometimes leaves TWP in an unstable situation.

Much better to quit TWP, then restart manually.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

You mean at the bash prompt "twprs" I know is a restart. Is that good enough?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

I doubt it... that's probably just an alias to send the restart command


----------

